# black sabbath featuring tony iommi and friends



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2011)

the dude is a guitar god. so smooth. barely even sweats. some of his riffs are simple yet carry so much depth. thew solos are simply amazing. 

[video=youtube;7BkhtJM8CqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BkhtJM8CqE&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;DW3pZjmS3rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW3pZjmS3rg[/video]


[video=youtube;YCjspyo-_aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;lboS7psz-qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lboS7psz-qc&feature=related[/video]






shall we talk about geezer next, or go straight to bill?


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 22, 2011)

Black sabbath rocks..and its hard to believe ozzy is still around ..with all the drugs hes done.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2011)

ozzy gets his own thread. 


but he can hang here as well. 




[video=youtube;_aIhh9nFYv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ozzy made sabbath...but also like ronnie james dio when he sang with them.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;m-Ecl3_bvAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-Ecl3_bvAg[/video]


[video=youtube;R7wcdigkBsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7wcdigkBsQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 22, 2011)

I DATED A GIRL THAT HAD A OZZY SHRINE ABOVE THE HEADBOARD OF HER BED..SO HE STAIRED AT ME EVERY TIME I FUCKED HER..


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 22, 2011)

And how do i post videos like yours..when i try it just shows a written post to the link...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> And how do i post videos like yours..when i try it just shows a written post to the link...


click the little film strip icon in the tool bar.


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;NUJH7y1yK_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NUJH7y1yK_E[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 22, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> click the little film strip icon in the tool bar.


 cant believe it was that easy thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2011)

dio sucks. sounds like a girl.


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 23, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> dio sucks. sounds like a girl.


 WoW....Heaven and Hell was a great Album....No Master Of Reality i'll give you that but none the less a great one. Saw Tony with some lame ass singer back in the 90's billed as Black Sabbath.....worth the tenner it cost me to see him but the singer was just bad.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2011)

his voice rakes on me. it's not really "black" at all. unless he's a witch. ;p)


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 23, 2011)

Saw them on their reunion tour in 96, I think. Pantera was opening for them at the time and as good as Pantera was, Sabbath just destroyed the Arena for 2 1/2 hours, and many many moon shots courtesy of Ozzie. Non stop entertainer he is.


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 23, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> his voice rakes on me. it's not really "black" at all. unless he's a witch. ;p)


Hey whatever floats yer boat right? I've been listening to Sabbath for 30+ years so its all good.....Even like Zero the hero with Ian Gillan LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> You are crazy or deaf...
> 
> Way better vocals than ozzy.






i really don't like DIO. his solo stuff was "OK", but even that got old quick.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Each his own i guess...
> 
> Did ya like sabbath with tony martin ?




here, hold this grenade. 


why does EVERY thread here have to turn into to some type of battle? throw up a martin vid so we can all enjoy it. no need to try to prove something instead. same goes for DIO. if you like him, toss out a vid. but i see NO need to insist one vocalist is better than another. it is not the reason i started this thread. it takes a lot away from the music itself. and it's the music i'm here for.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> You are crazy or deaf...
> 
> Way better vocals than ozzy.





Mindmelted said:


> But you are the one that stated that dio sucks....
> 
> I just asked if you liked any other sabbath than the ozzy era...


all innocent like. 


still no video.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is on with Gillan...
> 
> [youtube]vwoT9_StEfY[/youtube]



that is terrible.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;psm13jUwULo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psm13jUwULo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## auldone (Jan 27, 2011)

Sabbath Rocks. Iommi Is a God. I got to see Tony with Ozzy in '92 I think it was on the "No More Tours" Tour at Cal Expo in Sacramento.... Only wish I could remember what few songs they played. By that time in the show, I was way gone......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2011)

auldone said:


> Sabbath Rocks. Iommi Is a God. I got to see Tony with Ozzy in '92 I think it was on the "No More Tours" Tour at Cal Expo in Sacramento.... Only wish I could remember what few songs they played. By that time in the show, I was way gone......


saw ozzy a few times in the late 80's. always a good show.



[video=youtube;YqlHJCtz5nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqlHJCtz5nE[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I have walked out on a few ozzy shows.(god awful singing and sound)
> 
> Last time ozzy was any good was for the 98 reunion for sabbath.


a "few"? you didn't know who he was beforehand? you would think after the first time, .... 


i have never walked out of ANY live show.


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;akt3awj_Ah8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=akt3awj_Ah8[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 28, 2011)

1970[video=youtube;EvuI8d57N9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EvuI8d57N9I[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Ozzy is the most inconsistent vocalist ever and he is well known for his this show good this show shitty habits.


i saw him when he was drunk and tripping over his mic cable. fell on his face while _trying_ to sing. we stayed for all 3 encores.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Sorry you like to see and hear shit....



you done yet?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I guess..
> 
> Lets see you are the one that stated dio sings like a girl and then rips on me for replying he sings better than ozzy.
> 
> I think you need to go smoke more and take a chill pill..


you are the one who keeps making personal insults directed at me simply for my musical opinion.


----------

